# Durability, Comments



## crasha51pan (Feb 7, 2007)

For you magnum shooters, how does the Redhawk hold up ? Heard good things on Ruger regarding their strength and reliability in 44 mag. as compared to S&W or Taurus............
Can you confirm, am looking for the best "back woods", dirt, rain ,snow (you get the picture). Reliability is the key..................


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Ruggedness...........*

I've little experience with the Redhawk, plenty with the Blackhawk/Super Blackhawk and Model 29 Smith.

The Ruger is one tough six shooter in the Blackhawk models. But, so is the Smith Model 29. I have an early Model 29 that gave me a lot of problems. On contacting the factory, I sent it back and had the endurance package installed, which is incorporated into all new guns.

But, as to ruggedness, any .44 Magnum is built to handle the cartridge, and repeatedly. As to abuse, no maker can forsee that. Plug the muzzle with snow or mud and touch off a round, and you've got trouble. But, take reasonable care of your revolver and practically any modern six shooter will fill the bill. This is not to say you will need to baby your gun. But, take reasonable care of it, and check it over after some reasonable period (I make 10,000 rounds fired a milestone) for wear or battering. If you are going to be in damp or wet conditions for extended periods, then stainless is the way to go. My hunting is limited to day trips, so blued guns have never been a problem for me.

Bob Wright


----------



## crasha51pan (Feb 7, 2007)

*Thanks*

Am looking at the KRH 444 as a backwoods carry gun along with my Marlin 1895M. The issues I mentioned are the reason I am looking at revolvers instead of autos.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

As much as I like the Taurus line, I say:"Go for the Ruger". I like your choice of 4 inch, stainless, too. Sounds to be a perfect companion on the trail, or for brush hunting with the Marlin. Also the use of .44 specials would make it handy for nightstand duty.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The Redhawk is as good as any out there and better than most. You will not be disappointed in it. Good luck.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Redhawk*

Crasha51pan: Sir; they look good to.
Bob Wright covered most of the simple everyday [responsible] criteria.
Not having a Redhawk [will rectify that] SRH, Blackhawk, Super Blackhawk
do mighty fine. 
Ruger has historically been the Bench Mark for outstanding loading abilities/capabilities.
Not withstanding, [anything can be blown up, shook apart, battered into oblivion] I place my confidence in Ruger.

Good Luck with your newest.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

I have a Redhawk .44, 5.5" and a Super Redhawk Alaskan .454, very well built, durable firearms. I would shoot any load through them with confidence.
Bill Ruger new what he was doing when his company built these weapons. You won't be disapointed with any Ruger. 
That new 4 .44 would be an excellent choice. Good luck. :smt023


----------



## crasha51pan (Feb 7, 2007)

*Uh-rah*

Semper Fi.....................


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

*Durability is Ruger's middle name and that covers everything they make or I'll eat my hat. Wait I don't wear a hat. I'll eat Bob's hat.
*


----------

